# Andro ban next week?  Very likely



## mikeb (May 27, 2004)

We're trying to stay on top of this but we're getting conflicting stories from our distributors and manufacturers but it is looking more and more like the andro ban is going to take effect within the next two weeks and very possibly by June 1st.

If you are on our mailing list you'll get the first word.  We're still pretty loaded up on product and will obviously try to get last orders out on a first come first served basis.

We all knew the end was near but this is pathetic.


----------



## nikegurl (May 27, 2004)

I thought when it happened all the phs would go at once.  (but I haven't been staying up on it that well)

Think there's still time on 19Nor products?


----------



## Arnold (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by mikeb *_
> We're trying to stay on top of this but we're getting conflicting stories from our distributors and manufacturers but it is looking more and more like the andro ban is going to take effect within the next two weeks and very possibly by June 1st.
> 
> If you are on our mailing list you'll get the first word.  We're still pretty loaded up on product and will obviously try to get last orders out on a first come first served basis.
> ...



are you talking ALL PH's? or just "andro" PH's?


----------



## tucker01 (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Re: Andro ban next week?  Very likely*



> _*Originally posted by 1fast400 *_
> I'm tired of seeing people throwing things around. I will give you the most up to date info that is known.
> 
> 1: Nobody knows exactly when the ban will be. All that can be done are good guesses.
> ...


----------



## topolo (May 27, 2004)

so it seems ok to stock up!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ZECH (May 27, 2004)

*Re: Re: Andro ban next week?  Very likely*



> _*Originally posted by Robert DiMaggio *_
> are you talking ALL PH's? or just "andro" PH's?


All of them if it passes. Better make a quick order just in case.


----------



## ZECH (May 27, 2004)

Guess I'll be a criminal now!


----------



## Var (May 27, 2004)

You're a cop, DG!  You cant break the law.  You have to send all of your PH's to IM members so you can stay clean.


----------



## tucker01 (May 27, 2004)

Yeah you should ship them to Canada so they aren't on American soil


----------



## tomas101 (May 27, 2004)

is there even a clean cop...they're all scandolous.....










i keed i keed


----------



## ZECH (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> You're a cop, DG!  You cant break the law.  You have to send all of your PH's to IM members so you can stay clean.


I can always quit!


----------



## Var (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> I can always quit!



  Nah.  Just protest the silly laws your told to enforce by getting on the real deal.


----------



## Pepper (May 27, 2004)

Where do I get a "Kerry for President" bumper sticker?


----------



## KataMaStEr (May 27, 2004)

I already have my own little stockpile of m1t to last me for the next say 4-5 years???  
Better ready then sorry


----------



## KataMaStEr (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Where do I get a "Kerry for President" bumper sticker?



He IS getting my vote


----------



## topolo (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by KataMaStEr *_
> He IS getting my vote





then you will be overtaxed, have less of a national defense and ph's will still be illegal!!!


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

Read the thread by 1fast400.  The soonest it would be banned is 30 days AFTER June first.  It will take atleast that long for it to move through the house/senate.


----------



## Pepper (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Where do I get a "Kerry for President" bumper sticker?



Just for the record, this was said in jest. I could never vote for the tax-and-spenders.


----------



## Var (May 27, 2004)

When I read your first post, I thought you were serious, but remembered you saying you didnt like Kerry.  I was so confused.


----------



## Power Rabbit (May 27, 2004)

Come to the dark side DG! If Ronnie Coleman can, why cant you


----------



## topolo (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pepper *_
> Just for the record, this was said in jest. I could never vote for the tax-and-spenders.




glad to hear it!!!


----------



## tomas101 (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by topolo *_
> then you will be overtaxed, have less of a national defense and ph's will still be illegal!!!


sorry to go off topic but our defense is a joke in my opinion...if they wanted to, they could attack...but ya you will be overtaxed...i'm still picking kerry...


----------



## PreMier (May 27, 2004)

Goddamn, dont even turn this into another endless political thread


----------



## KataMaStEr (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by topolo *_
> then you will be overtaxed, have less of a national defense and ph's will still be illegal!!!



Don???t care, maybe I???ll be overtaxed but not have to pay the $2.25 gas price right now on my 16 mpg car. But that???s not the reason I???m voting for Kerry really, I just don???t want to see Bush ugly face any more, there is just something on the way he is doing things I do not like.

BTW I???m not really into politics, just going by gut instinct here...


----------



## topolo (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by KataMaStEr *_
> Don???t care, maybe I???ll be overtaxed but not have to pay the $2.25 gas price right now on my 16 mpg car. But that???s not the reason I???m voting for Kerry really, I just don???t want to see Bush ugly face any more, there is just something on the way he is doing things I do not like.
> 
> BTW I???m not really into politics, just going by gut instinct here...



If you think Kerry can lower gas prices then you have been doing too many ph's, probably combined with other substances, and shouldn't care if they are banned!


----------



## ZECH (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Power Rabbit *_
> Come to the dark side DG! If Ronnie Coleman can, why cant you


I will, am, did! sssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..................


----------



## Var (May 28, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I will, am, did! sssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..................



 ......


----------



## KataMaStEr (May 28, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> If you think Kerry can lower gas prices then you have been doing too many ph's, probably combined with other substances, and shouldn't care if they are banned!



If you are able to look into the future like that maybe you should try to make some money out of it???

BTW what going to be the next winning number for the Florida Lottery? I would appreciate it you helped me out


----------



## Monolith (May 28, 2004)

KataMaStEr said:
			
		

> If you are able to look into the future like that maybe you should try to make some money out of it???
> 
> BTW what going to be the next winning number for the Florida Lottery? I would appreciate it you helped me out



If you think economics is as random and unpredictable as the lottery, i think your right to vote should be revoked.

imho.


----------



## KataMaStEr (May 28, 2004)

Monolith said:
			
		

> If you think economics is as random and unpredictable as the lottery, i think your right to vote should be revoked.
> 
> imho.



And you need a sarcasm detector


----------



## Power Rabbit (May 28, 2004)

dg806 said:
			
		

> I will, am, did! sssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhh..................




Secret is safe with me


----------



## topolo (May 29, 2004)

KataMaStEr said:
			
		

> If you are able to look into the future like that maybe you should try to make some money out of it…
> 
> BTW what going to be the next winning number for the Florida Lottery? I would appreciate it you helped me out




I am looking into the future for you and here is what I see:

-Kerry is the President

-$2.60 a gallon for gas

-10% unemployment

-Al-Qaeda thrilled that Bush is gone!

- PH's still illegal

- You apologizing


----------



## KataMaStEr (May 29, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> I am looking into the future for you and here is what I see:
> 
> -Kerry is the President
> 
> ...



LMFAO damn forget it, start another profession you stink at telling the future. I came from a communist island. Worst that what I been through can???t be. I can live with it, don???t know about you though. Weather Bush or Kerry came up as president I don???t really care, what I do know is Kerry will get my vote, end of story. Final outcome is of no concern to me???


----------



## topolo (May 29, 2004)

KataMaStEr said:
			
		

> LMFAO damn forget it, start another profession you stink at telling the future. I came from a communist island. Worst that what I been through can’t be. I can live with it, don’t know about you though. Weather Bush or Kerry came up as president I don’t really care, what I do know is Kerry will get my vote, end of story. Final outcome is of no concern to me…





I should have known you were a commie.......no wonder you like Kerry!!


----------



## KataMaStEr (May 29, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> I should have known you were a commie.......no wonder you like Kerry!!



lol I???m must of come to this country to spread my communist ideas, damn I must of forgotten. Gota get back to work???


----------



## mikeb (May 29, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> are you talking ALL PH's? or just "andro" PH's?



Robert, NICE upgrade to the board btw!  Maybe you could refer someone to us to get our vboard going.
Anyway, NOW I've heard that the ban won't be until mid June but yes..ALL ph's.  The list is quite comprehensive.


----------



## mikeb (May 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Read the thread by 1fast400.  The soonest it would be banned is 30 days AFTER June first.  It will take atleast that long for it to move through the house/senate.



Whatcha wanna bet it will be sooner than that?  THe FIRST thing he says is that it's anyone's guess.  And to be honest, he's guessing like the rest of us.  I'm not saying he's wrong but we're in the same industry and we're hearing it's coming sooner rather than later in June.  I pray I'm wrong.


----------



## tomas101 (May 30, 2004)

damnit i hate to do this but i am...there is so much wrong with bush that its disturbing...i can start a thread that will go for days if you would like..bush will not get my vote....the one thing that disturbs me the most is that he uses his faith and religion for his political agenda...and i hope pple really think about what they are doing if they re-elect him again...that is all...STOCK UP ON PROHORMONES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## topolo (May 30, 2004)

tomas101 said:
			
		

> damnit i hate to do this but i am...there is so much wrong with bush that its disturbing...i can start a thread that will go for days if you would like..bush will not get my vote....the one thing that disturbs me the most is that he uses his faith and religion for his political agenda...and i hope pple really think about what they are doing if they re-elect him again...that is all...STOCK UP ON PROHORMONES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




The sponsor of the ph bill is Joe Biden a life long liberal democrat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Both parties are out to ban ph's. Your views on Bush are irrelevant to this issue. Vote for whomever you like but learn the facts before you spout off. Joe Biden is from Delaware if you want to research him.......that is if you are interested in the truth.


----------



## tomas101 (May 31, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> The sponsor of the ph bill is Joe Biden a life long liberal democrat!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Both parties are out to ban ph's. Your views on Bush are irrelevant to this issue. Vote for whomever you like but learn the facts before you spout off. Joe Biden is from Delaware if you want to research him.......that is if you are interested in the truth.


i know biden is a democrat...my comment wasnt towards that...everyone on both sides want phs banned..thats a given, i'm just saying bush needs to get out..basically my comment was about everything else except phs...that why at the end i went back on topic and said stock up on prohormones...i have some stuff that may interest you on bush if u would like...very good reads for either side


----------



## rrgg (Jun 1, 2004)

It's a good thing representatives are moving so quickly to close loopholes like the one that allows prohormone sales.  I'm still waiting for an end to the offshore account loophole.  You know.. the one that the IRS says costs the US $70 billion in taxes.  Prohormones or $70,000,000,000?  Which one do you think is more important?  Sorry... my rant for today.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 3, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/news/story?id=1815134

1 step closer


----------

